
Choose Your Cofounders Carefully to Prevent Disaster - jprocopio
https://medium.com/@jproco/choose-your-cofounders-carefully-to-prevent-disaster-2ca466a009c0
======
valuearb
a long winded way of saying that you have to have vesting. It solves so many
problems.

